# White House says shutdown will delay pay to troops



## Echo (Apr 6, 2011)

WASHINGTON – The Obama administration warned Wednesday that a federal shutdown would undermine the economic recovery, delay pay to U.S. troops fighting in three wars, slow the processing of tax returns and limit small business loans and government-backed mortgages during peak home buying season.

The dire message, delivered two days before the federal government's spending authority expires, appeared aimed at jolting congressional Republicans into a budget compromise. Billions of dollars apart, congressional negotiators were working to strike a deal by Friday to avert a shutdown by setting spending limits through the end of September. The last such shutdown took place 15 years ago and lasted 21 days.

President Barack Obama telephoned House Speaker John Boehner on Wednesday, and Boehner's office said the speaker told Obama he was hopeful a deal could be reached.

As the talks continued, the White House sought to put the prospect of a shutdown in terms people would care about, warning even that the beloved National Cherry Blossom Festival Parade in the nation's capital would be wiped out. The Smithsonian Institution and national parks around the country would also be closed.

A shutdown would come at an especially busy time for the Smithsonian. The Cherry Blossom Festival, which concludes this weekend, draws many tourists to an area near the museums. The Smithsonian counts about 3 million visits each April and has already sold 23,000 IMAX movie and lunch combos to school groups for the month.

Under long-standing federal rules, agencies would not be affected that provide for U.S. national security, dispense most types of federal benefit payments, offer inpatient medical care or outpatient emergency care, ensure the safe use of food and drugs, manage air traffic, protect and monitor borders and coastlines, guard prisoners, conduct criminal investigations and law enforcement, oversee power distribution and oversee banks.

Mail deliveries would continue in the event of a shutdown. U.S. postal operations are not subsidized by tax dollars.

According to the shutdown scenario described by the administration, the government would have to significantly cut staffing across the executive branch, including workers at the White House and civilian employees at the Defense Department; close to 800,000 workers would be affected. Congress and the federal court system will also be subject to a shutdown.

At the Pentagon, defense officials were finalizing plans that would lay out how the department would deal with a shutdown. But they already have acknowledged that U.S. military troops — including those in war zones — would receive one week's pay instead of two in their next paycheck if the government were to close.

Military personnel at home and abroad would continue to earn pay, but they wouldn't get paychecks until there was a budget agreement and government operations resumed.

Col. Dave Lapan, a Pentagon spokesman, said that the Pentagon would be open on Monday and would be staffed. He said decisions on which Defense Department employees must report to work would depend on their jobs, rather than where they were based.

Key national security responsibilities, including operations in Afghanistan, Iraq and Libya and earthquake assistance to Japan, would not be interrupted by a shutdown, the Pentagon said.
The CIA also would not close, though it would be drawing down some non-essential personnel to be in compliance with federal law, according to a senior intelligence official, speaking on condition of anonymity to discuss matters of intelligence.

Officials familiar with the shutdown say essential counterterrorism functions in other parts of the intelligence community would continue, like monitoring of the terrorist watch lists, and essential intelligence collection and analysis.

At the Internal Revenue Service, the tax filing deadline remained April 18 — delayed three days because of a local holiday in Washington. Tax audits, however, would be suspended if there were a shutdown.

The IRS wouldn't process paper returns during a shutdown. Those expecting a refund should file their returns electronically and ask that the money be deposited directly into their bank accounts. Tax payments were welcome, though it was still unclear whether help lines for taxpayers would be staffed.

Social Security payments would continue to be delivered, and applications for benefits would continue to be processed, Social Security Commissioner Michael Astrue said.

Astrue said Social Security headquarters and regional offices would be closed. Some limited services would still be available at field offices, but the details were still being worked out, he said.
Medicare would still pay medical claims for its 48 million recipients, who are mainly seniors but also several million younger people who are permanently disabled or have kidney failure.

Payments to doctors, hospitals and other service providers could be delayed, however, should a shutdown continue for several months.

At the National Institutes of Health, groundbreaking medical research would experience a disruption. Patients already being treated at the NIH's famed hospital in Bethesda, Md., would continue to get that care, but new patients could not be admitted. Likewise, no new studies of drugs or other treatments could begin.

The Federal Housing Administration, which guarantees about 30 percent of home mortgages, would stop guaranteeing loans. The issuance of government backed loans to small businesses would be suspended, according to the White House.

The Obama administration said the impact on the housing market would be more severe than in 1995, the last time there was a government shutdown. The Federal Housing Administration accounts for 30 percent of the mortgage market, nearly three times the amount 16 years ago.
The nation's 15,700 air traffic controllers would keep working, as would many of the Federal Aviation Administration's 6,100 technicians who install and maintain the equipment for the nation's air traffic control system.

FAA inspectors who oversee airlines' compliance with safety regulations probably would continue to be at work. But it was unclear Wednesday whether the safety inspectors assigned to aircraft manufacturers would be told to stay on the job. Support personnel at the agency would be told to stay home.

Almost all of the Federal Transit Administration would close and that means local transit agencies would have to wait longer to get federal aid. Most of the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration, which issues auto recalls and makes grants to states for safety campaigns, would also close.

Operation of the International Space Station would be unaffected. NASA's Mission Control in Houston would continue to work around the clock to keep watch.

But it was unclear what impact there might be on preparations for the final two space shuttle missions, said NASA spokesman Bob Jacobs. Endeavour is due to lift off April 29, Atlantis on June 28.

Among other consequences cited by the administration:

_The Environmental Protection Agency would cease issuing permits and stop reviewing environmental impact statements, which would slow the approval of projects.

_Most government websites would not be updated, unless they were deemed essential.

_Federal courts would be unable to hear cases as clerks, stenographers, bailiffs, security guards and other employees would not be at work.

Associated Press writers Lolita Baldor, Anne Gearan, Joan Lowy, Lauran Neergaard, Stephen Ohlemacher, Ricardo Alonso-Zaldivar and Brett Zongker in Washington and Marcia Dunn in Cape Canaveral contributed to this report.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 6, 2011)

I received an email saying pay will be stopped on the 8th of this month if it is not passed. You want to see some low morale, I wouldn't want to be around any firebases on the 15th if dudes receive no pay due


----------



## Dame (Apr 6, 2011)

Already a thread on this.
Mods? A merge maybe?


----------



## Headshot (Apr 7, 2011)

I bet the government gets paid on time


----------



## Boon (Apr 7, 2011)

It's happened in the past, but Congress had to pass a bill authorizing the back pay.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 7, 2011)

Headshot said:


> I bet the government gets paid on time



Senate passed a stand alone measure to prevent elected officials from collecting pay during a shut-down.  House passed it as a rider on the CR which was rejected by the Senate.  So they will collect a paycheck.


----------



## madness unseen (Apr 7, 2011)

Scotth locked my thread and pointed me here....

http://www.cnn.com/2011/POLITICS/04/04/government.shutdown.military/index.html?iref=allsearch&iid=EL


----------



## Echo (Apr 7, 2011)

Hmmm...so I'm TDY right now. Does this mean I can just put everything on my GTC? LMAO


----------



## 104TN (Apr 7, 2011)

No pay = no work right?
Alright folks, pack it up - war's off!


----------



## Headshot (Apr 7, 2011)

Scotth said:


> Senate passed a stand alone measure to prevent elected officials from collecting pay during a shut-down.  House passed it as a rider on the CR which was rejected by the Senate.  So they will collect a paycheck.



Round and round it goes, which means I'm not going to.  Watch what el presidente veto's next, it won't be gov getting paid, it will be warriors getting paid.  Our founding fathers (most of who fought in the revolution in one capacity or another) would be so fucking proud right now.  Big Mac anyone?


----------



## Nasty (Apr 8, 2011)

BOHICA


----------



## madness unseen (Apr 8, 2011)

Nasty said:


> BOHICA



FIGMO... oh.. wait... shit


----------



## Manolito (Apr 8, 2011)

FIGMO goes back to my day. Short timers calendar and all.


----------



## Breacher6 (Apr 8, 2011)

Headshot said:


> Our founding fathers (most of who fought in the revolution in one capacity or another) would be so fucking proud right now.



About a lot of things.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 8, 2011)

How about the elected assholes send up something that ONLY addresses the troops getting paid without all their political garbage included?  They attach their agenda to a bill that would let the mil get paid during this in order to continue their bullshit.  Only our wonderful elected officials will be getting paid (along with those who are paid out of non-appropriated funds).

It is about time that something is passed that states the goverment will shutdown on Oct 1 if a budget is not in place.  This CR bullshit is exactly that.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 8, 2011)

The reason we are in this position is not the budget it's the riders.  19 riders alone blocking the EPA from regulating all kinds of pollution from mercury to green house gases.  Another rider is trying to defund Planned Parenthood plus some additional riders.

I'm not trying to be a dickhead and I think it's criminal the position this government is in.  But they have been playing this game for more then a year and had 6 continuing resolutions.  You can't remove the negative impacts of the government shutdown.  They can't agree today with the threat of those negative impacts they sure as hell will never agree in the future if you remove those consequences.  Let both sides go home and explain to all there constituents why the military men and women are getting screwed over because of bill riders and a few billion dollars in a 3.5 trillion dollar budget.  If they think shutting it down is a win then explain it to everyone and not just play to there respective base voters.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 8, 2011)

RustyShackleford said:


> How about the elected assholes send up something that ONLY addresses the troops getting paid without all their political garbage included? They attach their agenda to a bill that would let the mil get paid during this in order to continue their bullshit. Only our wonderful elected officials will be getting paid (along with those who are paid out of non-appropriated funds).
> 
> It is about time that something is passed that states the goverment will shutdown on Oct 1 if a budget is not in place. This CR bullshit is exactly that.



Personally I don't think riders should be allowed at all.  Also, the POTUS should have line-item veto.  Every bill should be required to stand or fall on its own merits.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 8, 2011)

0699 said:


> Personally I don't think riders should be allowed at all. Also, the POTUS should have line-item veto. Every bill should be required to stand or fall on its own merits.



Agree.
Both sides are being dicks wrt the military.
House Dems could have put a military appropriations bill up but punted.
House republicans have pushed a spending cut on each CR (I agree with that), but they should have put the 2011 autorization up as a stand alone bill.
So my son gets fucked in the ass.
Thanks Barry.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 8, 2011)

0699 said:


> Personally I don't think riders should be allowed at all. Also, the POTUS should have line-item veto. Every bill should be required to stand or fall on its own merits.



I agree also, which, as you can tell from my profanity laden post, is how I feel!


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 8, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Agree.
> Both sides are being dicks wrt the military.
> House Dems could have put a military appropriations bill up but punted.
> House republicans have pushed a spending cut on each CR (I agree with that), but they should have put the 2011 autorization up as a stand alone bill.
> ...


1000 % agree.


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 8, 2011)

0699 said:


> Personally I don't think riders should be allowed at all.  Also, the POTUS should have line-item veto.  Every bill should be required to stand or fall on its own merits.


Very well stated.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 8, 2011)

LES was cut in half..... nice!


----------



## Breacher6 (Apr 8, 2011)

DoD Unable to Pay Death Gratuities.

http://www.foxtoledo.com/dpps/military/DOD-officials-detail-closure-effects-plans_3768831

For gods sake! Where do I volunteer to go write fucking checks? Dumb bastards.


----------



## pardus (Apr 8, 2011)

This is beyond disgraceful.


----------



## Smurf (Apr 8, 2011)

Any word on the monthyl payments for article 35 on the GI Bill? I havnet found shit


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Apr 8, 2011)

For anyone interested, the VA sent out a flyer about how the shutdown will affect their services
http://www.va.gov/FieldGuide_Flyer_Final_6261.pdf


----------



## Breacher6 (Apr 8, 2011)

Smurf said:


> Any word on the monthyl payments for article 35 on the GI Bill? I havnet found shit



A Stars & Stripes article said payments on existing GI Bill claims will be paid but no new claims would be processed, AND the VA phone lines will go unanswered so you can see how that's going to work out.


----------



## Smurf (Apr 8, 2011)

Breacher6 said:


> A Stars & Stripes article said payments on existing GI Bill claims will be paid but no new claims would be processed, AND the VA phone lines will go unanswered so you can see how that's going to work out.



Well, good news for me.
Bad news for everyone else 

I'm equally pissed at both parties. At this point, the first side to give in will probably get the most brownie points.


----------



## pardus (Apr 8, 2011)

The only party wrong is the party in power!


----------



## 0699 (Apr 8, 2011)

RustyShackleford said:


> I agree also, which, as you can tell from my profanity laden post, is how I feel!



We should run next election.  You can be POTUS; I'd be happy with Speaker.  Figure it'll take us about three weeks to get it straightened out, then we can retire on half-pay and go back to our regular jobs.  Hell, I could probably just take leave, I have a bunch saved up...


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 9, 2011)

Q.  Whats the difference between Dictatorships and Democracies.

A.  Dictatorships pay their Military.

I think the Govt would do well to look back in history and see what has happened to their predecessors when they fucked with the people who have the weapons.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 9, 2011)

Threatening the government doesn't exactly help your cause, however.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 9, 2011)

I wanted to reserve my comments until things got somewhat ironed out, now hearing that some bullshit deal was reached I guess I will share them.

I think the sorry sons of bitches in office should be a fucking ashamed of themselves, ensuring they will be paid but allowing our deployed soldiers to worry about their bills, families and lively hoods. The cowards who lead our country are a fucking disgrace to our people and this Nation, more over they continue to make a mockery of us all, to the whole damn world. They mock our values, our sacrifices, our commitments and our loyalty. These fuck-stick-cock-sucking-cumdumbster-wannabee-power grabbers, need to go the fuck away…

How fucking dare they take advantage of our loyalty, how dare they send us off to war in a third country and at the same time threaten to cut off our small, minuscule pay. How dare they make my wife worry and who the fuck do they think they are to make my brothers and sisters in arms worry. These sorry sacks of shit do not deserve the blanket of freedom we provide for them…

During this whole ordeal I never once worried about my own situation, I have been fortunate enough to keep my bills well paid and save enough to weather the loss of a few pay checks (thanks dad for teaching me well). But I have been worried about that young JR enlisted Soldier, Marine, Sailor, and Airman who is out their providing our freedom. I have been worried because I know what it is like to be down range and not have any ability to take care of problems back home. I know what it’s like to talk on a phone, read an email from a spouse that “I don’t know what to do, I need you home” and not be able to get home a fix what needs to be fixed. What I have not experienced however is my wife on the other end of the phone, wanting to know how she is going to feed herself or my child because the government just shut off my pay. I can’t even imagine the amount of frustration and fear that would flood my mind. I could not imagine how I would be able to carry on with my mission, knowing that my child may not have baby formula, dippers, or how my wife would not have money to gas her car to take my child to the hospital. I really cannot imagine those thoughts, or what they must feel like to know you are putting it all on the line for your countrymen, and they can’t even take care of your family.

To make this worse than it is, we have these cocksuckers making sure that they will pay themselves, removing those stresses, frustrations and fear from themselves, all while they have a fancy cup of coffee and argue over less than 1% of our national budget. Not ensuring they get paid because they are in harm’s way, with no other way to deal with issues on the home front. “No let’s just fucking blow those people off, as long as we get ours we can take as long as we need.” Fuck you people!

To the Democrats, you disgusting trash and sorry excuse for an American, get with the damn program. Our country is going fucking broke, you cannot spend your way out of it, you have to stop spending money, and you have to stop funding people’s medical issues, drug habits and all around failures in life. We simply cannot afford to do that anymore. Wake up and smell the fucking roses, these entitlement hungry fucks are not going to love you/elect you when the government is completely broke and you can’t give them a check anymore.

To the republicans, you sorry dumb shits, what in the fuck is 1% of the budget going to accomplish. You retards, you were going to shut it down over 1 fucking percent? Go big or go fucking home! Dumbasses! You people are not saving any face by cutting 1%; you would not save face with cutting 10%. Do what we elected you dumbasses to do.

To the American people, WAKE THE FUCK UP!!! These cocksuckers are going to destroy our country, we have the ability to stop it, get off your lazy asses and use those fucking abilities. GI Joe can’t do everything for you, freedom is not free and it’s time for you panty waist bitches to get up and do something about it.

To the board, sorry for the rant.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 9, 2011)

JAB..I need that on a tshirt.  Granted it would be a pretty big tshirt but that needs to be published my friend.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 9, 2011)

It's good news today but I would continue to tell your soldiers to save some money up while they have time.  First week of May the Debt Ceiling vote comes up and later this fall it's the 2012 budget.  We could be right back here again looking at another shutdown.


----------



## Breacher6 (Apr 9, 2011)

Wonderful gosh-dang post. 

btw I think may be "cumdumpster".

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## Dame (Apr 9, 2011)

Breacher6 said:


> Wonderful gosh-dang post.
> 
> btw I think may be "cumdumpster".
> 
> Respectfully submitted.


I kinda liked the way he spelled it though. Excellent use of the word "dumb" as a pun.


----------



## Breacher6 (Apr 9, 2011)

True, and I couldn't even muster up a proper sentence to point it out.   Either way, he summed things up very nicely.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah it’s no secret around here, spelling and grammar are not my strong points. Just a ‘dumb’ grunt (but I do need to work on it/proof read)lol.;)


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 10, 2011)

As I keep telling them at Uni, proof reading and anything more than a draft is for girlie men. You just keep on keeping on.


----------

